# Is the Welk website down?



## Guitarmom (Feb 4, 2022)

My husband and I have not been able to sign in to the Welk Owner's Lounge. Is anyone else having trouble?


----------



## tomvc (Feb 4, 2022)

Guitarmom said:


> My husband and I have not been able to sign in to the Welk Owner's Lounge. Is anyone else having trouble?


Link from home page doesn't work (URL changed). Go directly to https://thelounge.welkresorts.com/.


----------



## Guitarmom (Feb 4, 2022)

Thank you so much!


----------

